# Site With Interesting Information and Computer Advice



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm listening to this gal right now on a radio show, she's Kim Komando and refers to herself playfully as the 'digital goddess'.  She has an elderly mother that she helps keep up with her computer use, etc.  She is very knowledgeable about computers, and all things digital.  The site is constantly being updated.  You can join her club to have access to certain areas of the site, but it's $50 a year, $15 for 3 months.  I think her newsletter is still free.  Anyhoo, worth a browse for some tips, etc..http://www.komando.com/


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2013)

Kim Komando, yes!  Thanks SeaBreeze!  
I used to listen to her on the radio all the time.. a Saturday morning program here.   I don't know if she is on in Houston anymore or not, but I had forgotten all about her!  She knows her stuff,  and has helped me with computer problems along the way, and some neat tricks too.   
Will have to check info. and her website to see if she is still within listening range.


----------

